# The Lounge



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I am obviously a massive dim wit but I often see reference to 'move to the lounge' *I have no idea how to find this.*
I have looked under all the green headers, there are no references 'to the lounge' Sorry for being so thick but where do I find this? I am determind to try to integrate and have met some good people here but am resorting to the nice people giving their mobile number to organise stuff!
I repeat...... it is probably something simple and I have missed it


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

justforus said:


> I am obviously a massive dim wit but I often see reference to 'move to the lounge' *I have no idea how to find this.*
> I have looked under all the green headers, there are no references 'to the lounge' Sorry for being so thick but where do I find this? I am determind to try to integrate and have met some good people here but am resorting to the nice people giving their mobile number to organise stuff!
> I repeat...... it is probably something simple and I have missed it


The Lounge (AKA Loon House....Enter at your own risk)


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

justforus said:


> I am obviously a massive dim wit but I often see reference to 'move to the lounge' *I have no idea how to find this.*
> I have looked under all the green headers, there are no references 'to the lounge' Sorry for being so thick but where do I find this? I am determind to try to integrate and have met some good people here but am resorting to the nice people giving their mobile number to organise stuff!
> I repeat...... it is probably something simple and I have missed it


Come on 'justforus' look at the right side of the page as you scroll down.
Arrow poits to 'expat lounge' 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It took me a while to figure it out too. Industrial Nomad kept telling me that he'll see me in the lounge and I kept thinking, "Geez, what a looney. We're online...what lounge is he talkin bout?!"  Well, turns out I was wrong about the lounge and right about him being a looney!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

But then if you are part of the Dubai crowd that frequents the lounge, you do not qualify as a loon!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

the lounge is a cheap night out!!! It even has a virtual bar lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

a bar that was supposed to bounce Dubai residents out......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

|James| said:


> a bar that was supposed to bounce Dubai residents out......


No it wasnt, it was just trying to keep the balance fair !! :spit:

Jo xxx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

justforus said:


> I am obviously a massive dim wit but I often see reference to 'move to the lounge' *I have no idea how to find this.*
> I have looked under all the green headers, there are no references 'to the lounge' Sorry for being so thick but where do I find this? I am determind to try to integrate and have met some good people here but am resorting to the nice people giving their mobile number to organise stuff!
> I repeat...... it is probably something simple and I have missed it


Gotta love a blonde....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Sorry can't talk about that, it's in the rules...


I stay away for 6 hours and this happens? :confused2: Hmm...must've done something wrong! I wonder...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

At the risk of speaking out of turn, not everything that happens on the forum is seen by everyone

Jo xxx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

People only get banned for persistently breaking forum rules, or for being rude and offensive, also rule violations. Such posts are deleted.

- end of discussion -

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, thanks Jo and Elphaba. It was just a surprise and because I tend to type whatever I'm thinking...it may have come across the wrong way as well. I need to be a little more careful


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok, thanks Jo and Elphaba. It was just a surprise and because I tend to type whatever I'm thinking...it may have come across the wrong way as well. I need to be a little more careful



You're fine Pam 

Jo xx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jojo said:


> You're fine Pam
> 
> Jo xx


I reckon we can let her live... 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not a public stoning then?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Only on Tuesdays.

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I reckon we can let her live...
> 
> -


  
How could I ever repay you both?!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> How could I ever repay you both?!!


Donate for the Labourers in Sharjah


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Gotta love a blonde....


I was a bit more polite AC


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Donate for the Labourers in Sharjah


Done ...well almost! Still need to make the delivery!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Done ...well almost! Still need to make the delivery!


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------

